# Inova X5 (white)



## UnknownVT (Apr 10, 2006)

I've resisted the Inova X5 for a long time.

Afterall it's a light based on five 5mm LEDs - and I already have the five 5mm LED Xnova 5 (version 1), and more recently the 8LED Xnova 8 new (brighter) version - I mean they have to be in a similar ballpark in performance, right?

Yes, I do realize the Inova X5 uses 2x CR123A lithium primary cells - that's a lot of power - capable of driving those really bright xenon incandescents like the SureFire 6P and the Streamlight Scorpion - so for five 5mm white LEDs? 

To me that might not actually be such a good thing - unless this gives an astonishing long runtime - well Inova spec's the X5 at 20hours - good, but not too great.......

Inova X series are well built with type 3 hard anodizing - 
but $35 for a five 5mm LED light?

Size comparison








first photo are lights compared in this review; 
second photo is to give a little context with a well known light and a typical 2x CR123A xenon light......

Heads




The Inova X5 not only recesses the LEDs to both protect them and help prevent extraneous side-emissions** (see threads - Stray Side Emissions of Domed LEDs and Light Coverage - spill-diameter Pics) 
- but the holes are formed so that they act like mini-reflectors to throw more light forward.

I'm starting to appreciate this X5 design/build more.

vs. Xnova 5 v1 (the original groupbuy from TrueBlue)







one can see the Inova X5 is much, much brighter with a larger/wider area of illumination.

So OK the Xnova 5 is an old one - version 1 - and the subsequent versions are brighter.

So compare the Inova X5 with the 8LED 

Xnova 8 new/brighter version







Yes, the Inova X5 is still noticably brighter still with a much wider coverage.

This is more like it - with 2x CR123A lithiums (which are capable of driving xenon bulbs to spectacular brightness) I was hoping for more, and it seems to be meeting or even exceeding my expectations......

So how bright is this Inova X5 - on humble five 5mm white LEDs?

How about 1 watt Luxeon level?

vs. Fenix L1 v2.5 on fresh alkaline AA







very comparable - and indoors the Inova X5 seems to reach/throw as far as the Fenix..... and the tint of the X5 is actually pretty good - yes, as the -2 Stops underexposed shot shows there is a blue-ish center - but hey this is comparing with a Luxeon.........

Just to confirm this - compared to my favorite compact 1watt Luxeon

S1801 1watt 1xCR123A







Again this is very comparable - 
Note: despite my digicam set to _FIXED_ daylight white balance - I think the camera has done some white balance shifting - as I don't recall the S1801 (one of my favorite tints) being so "green" - 
but again this shows the Inova X5's tint is actaully pretty good - for humble 5mm white LEDs.

I suspect from the tint and brightness characteristics and being a late model Inova X5 - it probably has Nichia CS LEDs.

OK, it might be debatable whether the Inova X5 is truly as bright as a 1watt Luxeon - since the beams of the lights compared are different enough in characteristics.

So how does the X5 compare to a good 1/2 watt?

vs. Nuwai TM-310H 0.5w 1AAA







The Inova X5 is definitely noticably brighter with a much wider hotspot coverage and much better tint (but then that's not saying much - since the Nuwai 1/2watts are notoriously blue - and this is my least blue one.........)

Lastly out of interest compared to its little brother - 
vs. Inova X1 Spot white







pretty different characteristics - the X1 is a tight spot with no side-spill - the X5 is a wide floody-spot, and quite a bit brighter - so it is much more generally useful.

OK let's look at the design - and ** the recess for the LEDs -




this shows that the recess of the X5 is properly designed - so that there are no strong side-emissions - unlike the much cheaper Xnova 5 and Xnova 8 which show those characteristic strong side-spikes......
(note: the Xnova 8 appears less bright because of its wider flared head tilts the light upwards away from the paper - so it puts less light on the paper.)

Current draw - and runtime question -

set 1 - Duracell Ultra (supplied) 5.98V open-circuit = 0.26A
set 2 - Titanium 6.02-5.97V o-c = 0.21 to 0.23A

This means a total power draw by the X5 of between 1.35 to 1.55 watts.

Considering the nominal capacity of CR123A are 1500mAh (1.5Ah)
the claimed 20hours runtime seems "optimistic"
perhaps 6 to 7 hours might be closer?

Compare this with the S1801 1watt Luxeon running a single CR123A = 0.45A
its guesstimated runtime is closer to 2 to 2.5 hours
for a total power draw of 1.35watts......

I can see the popularity of the Inova X5 - it is very nicely put together - feels solid and quality - its performance is outstanding for just 5mm white LEDs.

But I still think that $35 is a bit too pricey - 
use of 2x CR123A - seems to be overkill - 
but there is no denying the performance results - 

I am impressed - but less by its current price - 
I wouldn't pay that price.


----------



## dmz (Apr 10, 2006)

Does your Inova X5 have the 5mm CS leds? 

Is there comparison beam shots of the old Inova X5 vs the new Inova X5 have the 5mm CS leds?

The old Inova X5 is too dim.


----------



## atm (Apr 10, 2006)

Great review, thanks. For an around the house/car light, or a reliable emergency light I find the X5 very handy. 

BTW they can be found on eBay for about $28, not too bad considering the quality IMHO.

Andrew


----------



## Apollo (Apr 10, 2006)

Great review of the X5. I really like the light and don't mind paying $35 bucks for it, although it can be found for less. It's a solid performer.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 10, 2006)

UGgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh VT!!! You are a bad bad man!!! I have resisted the X5 for a while now, convincing myself that several others I had were just as good, one being the MDXL 3 Watt. Ok let me ask this, is the version for sale at outpost.com the same version? It is $29, as is the X0 which is a decent price for the X0.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lee1959* wrote: _"is the version for sale at outpost.com the same version? It is $29"_

Answer is I don't know - since I'm a n00b to the X5, never had one, and this is new to me - so I can't compare it to any other version.

My packaging has Inova copyright 2005 - 
it came with the holster as opposed to the lanyard - ala the latest versions of the X1 - but remember some reflector X1's also came with the holster.

As I said in the review - _"I suspect from the tint and brightness characteristics and being a late model Inova X5 - it probably has Nichia CS LEDs."_

Hopefully this also answers the questions asked by *dmz* earlier.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 10, 2006)

I was always an incan man until I went all out and got the X5 (Countycomm HAIII). I LOVE IT. It's a great emergency, work-light. It paid me back in spades when the power went out and I had to crawl around our server room. The computers were on due to the ups, but the lighting was out.


----------



## carrot (Apr 10, 2006)

You write good reviews... but everything you review, I feel compelled to buy... Good thing I've already bought an Inova X5. It's a great light, but its output is hindered by being run direct-drive off the batteries. Even when the batteries are very low, it's still fairly useful, though.


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, it's the same one. Outpost.com's parent company Fry's Electronics has been clearing out all of the X5s with blue and green LEDs for $9.90, only the white one remains at the $29.99 price both on their outpost.com site and in their stores. (Sorry, closest one to you would be in Evansville IN.)



Lee1959 said:


> Ok let me ask this, is the version for sale at outpost.com the same version? It is $29, as is the X0 which is a decent price for the X0.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 10, 2006)

*Brighteyez* wrote: _"Yes, it's the same one. Outpost.com's parent company Fry's Electronics has been clearing out all of the X5s with blue and green LEDs for $9.90, only the white one remains at the $29.99 price both on their outpost.com site and in their stores."_ 

Just a note of caution.

The Inova X5 (white) has been in this form for years, and I believe has had the same model code of X5MT-WT.

However recently the X5 seems to have used the Nichia CS LEDs - 
which would make it noticably brighter - 
as my sample of one would seem to indicate - it seems to match the level of a single cell 1watt Lux.....

As the Nichia CS only made its appearance in 2005 - 
I would suggest that Inova X5 with Nichia CS would only be ones since 2005.


----------



## Brighteyez (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh! Thanks Vincent, I wasn't aware of the change as I've never had much interest in this light, but that's real good to know. Now that I think about it, (and I'll have to check it again to be sure), there may have also some change in the packaging as well. I don't remember if it was just with the XO lights, or if it was also applicable to the X5s but I seem to remember seeing some packaging that was a fully heat-sealed clam shell.



UnknownVT said:


> Just a note of caution.
> 
> The Inova X5 (white) has been in this form for years, and I believe has had the same model code of X5MT-WT.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 10, 2006)

Seems like I wasn't the only one who has "resisted", or had little interest in the Inova X5 - afterall it is only a five 5mm white LED light.

I really thought it would be in the ballpark brightness of the cheapo Xnova 5 - which can be had for about $6 and runs on a single AA alkaline - 
or at most the Xnova 8 new/brighter version - also about $6 and single AA.

Well, the Inova X5 certainly firmly put me in my place - 
with a performance that seems to match a a typical 1watt LuxI on a single cell.

I have always admired the X5 - since it looks and feels like the "solid-state" claim of LED lights - it looks and feels like one tough hombre - the proverbial "tank" or brick sh1thouse 

It should seem to be able last through almost any disaster - 
a light one can really depend on.

My reservations are -
still the current price - seems really expensive for a five 5mm LED light - regardless of its amazing performance - and I do mean amazing (I suspect very over-driven Nichia CS LEDs). 
The use of 2x CR123A - does seem like overkill - since that is capapble of driving ultra bright xenon lights - but then one might need that for the dependability.

I still question its runtime claim of 20 hours - mine draws between 0.21 to 0.26A - nominal capacity of CR123A is about 1500mAh (or 1.5Ah) - just dividing these figures yields between 5.77 to 7.14 hours 
this is optimistic and absolute maximum times - assuming one can drain batteries right down to zero - not a good thing for CR123 lithiums - see -

Sticky: A Little Accident. W/123's and a Peli. M6

...... I do realize CR123A voltage will droop some - but very little - being lithium - so does the current draw somehow reduce - or is there some other calculation I am not aware of to give 20+ hours?


----------



## DaveG (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice review on one of my favorite lights,I have had a X5 for years and it has not let me down when needed,the newer brighter version has given new life to a great light. I cant figure out why Inova does not mention the new improved led on the label of the new batch of X5 lights.


----------



## matthewdanger (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, I went to Frye's here in Indy in search of the above mentioned 9.90$ X5Ts. I didn't find any and no one seemed to know if they had any left. So no X5T for me, but I did get a great deal on a CRKT Ryan Model 7 knife (19.90$!) and a Pelican 1020 Micro Case.


----------



## iamerror (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice review! I also recently purchased the X5 and the new X1 with it. I like them both. One thing that surprised me was that the new X1, although dimmer, has a wider beam than the X5. I like the even light that the X5 produces. Like you said, the beam tint is pretty nice (slightly blue). It is much less bluer than the newer X1. 

Does the newer, brighter X5 have the same beam width as the older ones?


----------



## BR549 (Apr 10, 2006)

Am always impressed with the time and effort put into these reviews - Thanks for all the work. The X5 has always been one of my favorites - I use it for general illumination in the hunting shack ( put it in a coffee cup pointed at the ceiling). The interior is 12x16 and it lights it up nicely. Just as a guess I would say it hits 50% at around 8 hours or so and has diminishing output well past 20 hours. Used to lug a big 12 volt deep cycle up there to run the lights but lately do not bother - just carry an extra set of 123's. By far this has been the most used flashlight I have ever owned. I have often wondered if 3.2 rechargables would work as well but have never checked.


----------



## chuck4570 (Apr 10, 2006)

I would use this light alot more if it were easier to grasp, I have a hard time holding on to this light when usng the momentary switch.

Chuck


----------



## fieldops (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice review. Although I've acquired many brighter lights, I still turn to my X5 often. It's just a good overall light.


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2006)

Apollo said:


> Great review of the X5. I really like the light and don't mind paying $35 bucks for it, although it can be found for less. It's a solid performer.



$28.95 right here Titanium Finish Black Finish


----------



## dim (Apr 10, 2006)

How does the output, beam pattern, etc. compare to the Gerber Trio? Aside from some physical differences, batteries, number of LEDs, etc., from reviews, these the X5 and the Trio seem similar.

73
dim


----------



## dmz (Apr 11, 2006)

Does any one have comparison beam shots of the old vs. the new Inova X5 Nichia CS leds?


----------



## chumley (Apr 11, 2006)

dim said:


> How does the output, beam pattern, etc. compare to the Gerber Trio? Aside from some physical differences, batteries, number of LEDs, etc., from reviews, these the X5 and the Trio seem similar.
> 
> 73
> dim



I find the brightness between the X5 and Trio to be similar. I prefer the X5 because the Trio has a very blue tint. The X5 has a more focused beam than the Trio also.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 11, 2006)

*chuck4570* wrote: _"I would use this light alot more if it were easier to grasp, I have a hard time holding on to this light when usng the momentary switch."_ 

I know what you mean. 

The Inova X1 being skinnier is even more difficult - 
so I actually find the X5 momentary - in comparison -a lot easier.

One can make the momentary easier by using the button more centrally and firmly (smooth tubing compounds the difficulty), 
and perhaps not unscrewing/backing-off the tail-cap by quite as much - I found 1/2 turn (as per instructions) a bit too much and would make the momentary unreliable - whereas about 3/8 turn would make it much easier for the X5 and on the X1 I have to have it at about 1/4 turn only....... (your sample may be different, so experiment)

This also might be relevant -

The electrical contact is made via the tube end - which should be bare metal.

Sometimes there is some "overflow" of anodization - easier to see with a black model - but can still be quite easily seen even on the titanium color. If so, this could cause unreliable contact since the momentary depression can be from any orientation - and the inner contact plate may be hitting the non-conductive anodized part. 

To make better contact - sand/file off any anodizing on the tube end. I use a fine diamond sharpening stone and very lightly move the tube end evenly over its surface, examining often to check when all the anodizing is just removed. 

When I'm sure all the anodizing is gone I then "polish"/smooth out the tube end by rubbing on cardboard. Then make sure threads, O-ring, tube end and inside the body as well as the tail-cap contact plate are thoroughly clean, and lightly lube - before replacing the batteries to use. 
(note: over lubing is not only messy - but a lot of lubes are non-conductive so can cause bad contact problems.)


----------



## larryk (Apr 11, 2006)

I would also like to know the difference between the old and new one. I bought mine about 2 years ago and it has a very blueish tint. Comparing it to my Jil DD up, the Jil is much brighter and whiter.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I don't have a camera right now to do a comparison shot, but I have one of the new X5's with the Nichia CS LEDs and it is brighter than my older X5 (also bought at Target). Another thing I noticed was that the grey "anodized" color on the body is slightly darker on the newer ones, like on the new X1s. There is still a hint of blue in the beam, but not as much as my older one.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 14, 2006)

The X5 almost had me hooked this morning. Stopped in to Target, my wife wanted something so I was picking it up for her, walked past the flashlights and somehow it jumped into my cart. It talked to me seductively all the way thru the store and when I got to check out... I found I had left my wallet at home so I could not buy anything... lol. 

Dodged it another time, but its getting harder...


----------



## greenLED (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm glad I picked up the HA version some time ago. It's a great flood light. Funny thing is, I've never fed it "new" cells and I still like it a lot (although I prefer bright lights).


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 14, 2006)

Now that I've had the Inova X5 for a few days I can now say with a bit more confidence that its brightness level is similar to a 1watt Luxeon.

Here are some more comparisons with 1watt lights that are at least a bit more similar in characteristics.

X5 with Dorcy 1watt Luxeon 3x AAA and Costco 1watt 2AA








both these lights give a fairly wide hotspot with narrower than normal side-spill - not quite the floody spot of the X5 - but at least somwhat more similiar than the previous two comparisons of the Fenix L1 v2.5 and S1801 1w Luxeon 1xCR123 both of which had tight hotspots and wide side-spill coronas.

vs. Dorcy 1watt Luxeon 3x AAA 








vs. Costco 1watt 2AA 








This shows that at least in light output the (newer) Inova X5 (with the suspected Nichia CS LEDs) is in the same ballpark as a 1watt Luxeon - although the Luxeons do throw further - but then the X5 has a much wider bright coverage.

Like I said before very impressive for a light on five humble 5mm LEDs.......

The usage of 5mm LEDs probably means the light is a lot more efficient, and probably with a runtime that's longer than the equivalent 1watt Luxeon light - although I am still somewhat dubious about the 20+hours claim for the runtime of this newer version of the X5 (suspected over-driven Nichia CS) I think from my estimate/calculations it is probably closer to 6-7hours - this is still not too bad for the level of light output.......


----------



## tsask (Apr 14, 2006)

I was happy to hear about Target's sale on iNOVA lightsI like my first X5 in green $35, I picked up the remaining 2 BLUE versions ONSALE for under $9.00 each!!
I'll keep checking target for a white 5 mm X5


----------



## AR15Fan (Apr 14, 2006)

I have picked up 3 of the Blue Inova X5's at target for $8.74 each.

I power mine with dead SF123A cells that will not light up my SF E1e at all. They still light up the X5 pretty well.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's some speculative calculations (OK playing around with figures )

Often on 1watt Luxeon lights - there's the claim they are 10X brighter than regular LEDs (eg: Dorcy LuxI packaging).

So the Inova X5 has 5X LEDs, but the newer versions probably has (suspected) Nichia CS LEDs which are claimed to be 2X brighter (see various newer Energizer packaging) - 

If these claims are right, then the Inova X5 has 5x 2x the brightness of "regular" LEDs = 10X - which is about the claim of LuxI lights.......

From my observations my Inova X5 is in a very similar brightness level to the LuxI lights I own - 
so this would seem about right......


----------



## AshA4 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the review Vincent!

Perhaps a special section with UnknownVT reviews is in order?


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok ok you did it, you convinced me, I went out today and picked up the X5 and...


Dang I wish I had gotten it a long time ago, I love the longer throw of the larger Inovas but dang this little bugger throws an impressive amount of light for it size. This is definitly going to be carried a lot around the house and will get a lot of jacket pocket carry too. Maybe even some hunting use to back up the X0.


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2006)

It would be interesting to see updated X5 measurements on flashlightreview.com- the current review is 3.5 years old, and the current X5s seem significantly brighter than what's published there. I find that people (by way of FLR) think the X5 is a dim dinosaur. After seeing one in person, they go out and buy one. 

This thread seems to confirm some of my observations.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 16, 2006)

I resisted this light for a long time but the HA-III Nat model from Country Comm put me way over the edge.

I feel quite differently about this light than I do about any of the others that I own. I've always been attracted to it because of fit and finish and the fact that it is so rugged and a vampire when it comes to draining used 123s. The only thing I don't like about it is the switch. It's nothing about this model -- I just don't like the LOTC on any light. I just find the LOTC too cumbersome when compared to other types of switches. If you throw arthritis into the mix the LOTC becomes even less desireable, IMO. 

I sheepishly admit that I knew full well that I didn't like that style of switch when I bought it, but I was (and still am) so captivated by the whole package that I had to have it anyway. I still feel the same way. It is such a _pet for the hands_ that I would never entertain the idea of getting rid of it. I think it's a *great* example of how slick and well thought out a mass produced light can be.

It is truly my only _Shelf Queen._ Really liking it and hanging onto it in spite of the fact that I don't use it could probably be considered part of my flashaholism.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 16, 2006)

*Sub_Umbra* wrote: _"I resisted this light for a long time but the HA-III Nat model from Country Comm put me way over the edge."_

This resistance seems common to a lot of others, including me.

Afterall it is mere five ordinary 5mm white LEDs - nothing to write home about - and it seems to need 2x CR123 to drive it.......

I can't recall when - but the Inova X5 and X1 have both claimed for some time now -

- Precision-machined aircraft aluminum body with military-grade, Type III anodizing 

- Patented stainless steel head with recessed LED lamps

ref: Inova X5 Data Sheet

Is your version from CountyComm recent?

If not, you might want to compare it to the more recent versions at Target - which are surprisingly bright - about the level of a 1watt LuxI.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 16, 2006)

Having played with this light for about 24 hours now, two things strike me. 

1. I am surprised at how bright it is and how smooth the flood beam is for 5 5MM Leds. I normally like a bit more throw like in the X0 but this has really hooked me as a great companion piece to the longer throwers, just like the X1 has. I am truly impressed. 

2. How deceptively small it is. For some reason, at least to me, it looked considerably larger than the X1, not in the X0 class by any means but it loooked closer to the X0 than the X1. This is not the case, this light is very small, not nearly as much different than the X1 as I had thought. Again, I am very pleased and surprised by this. It is very compact and carryable for a jacket pocket.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 16, 2006)

UnknownVT said,
"Is your version from CountyComm recent?"

No, it's one of the 'extras' from a contract CC did some time ago. They had more than required built to replace any that failed QC. My understanding is that they were the only ones made with HA-III Nat and CC said that when they were gone there wouldn't be any more.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 24, 2006)

Awwwww, crud. I'll have to go back to Target and see if they have the newer versions and pick one up for re-review. 

I was alerted to this thread by one of my readers. If anyone sees a review that is out of date relative to the current version of product available, PLEASE send me an e-mail! I can't check every thread here on CPF. In fact, I hardly have time to check the Reviews threads. Thanks!

Doug P.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 24, 2006)

Indeed, the newer Inova X5's are much brighter than the older models. I convinced my bother-in-law into getting one after he saw mine. It's a great floodlight and like Lee1959 said, it throws an impressive amount of light for it's size.


----------



## Allnew2me (Apr 24, 2006)

The more I use mine the more I really like it. It is perfect for walking and reading and just a great close work light. One thing I do wonder though is, why isn't this light regulated? Is it because it last so long that it doesn't need it?


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 24, 2006)

*Allnew2me* wrote: _"why isn't this light regulated? Is it because it last so long that it doesn't need it?"_

Lithium batteries have such a flat discharge curve - 
please see the curves in this thread -

123 Battery Shoot Out

- that it would seem superfluous to current regulate the light.


----------



## LED BriCK (Apr 24, 2006)

Does anyone know of a simple way to check if I have the new version with Nichias or the old one? I bought it in December 2005, and I always assumed I had the new one, because it seems alot brighter the what Quickbeam's old review would have suggested.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the thread and the beamshots. I had bought a x5 years ago when they first came out. I liked it then, but got involved in brighter incans and gave it to a friend. After seeing this thread, I bought a new one from Target. I forgot how much I liked this thing. It is great for walking through the house at night with bare feet-we have scorpions and big spiders here in New Mexico. It is not so bright it wakes up the whole house, but its broad beam lights up a large area in front of me.

It is also the best backup light for my other power hungry 123a lights. It will work on batteries so dead, they will not even light up my incans.


----------



## dmz (Apr 25, 2006)

Are there comparison beam shots of the old leds vs the new CS leds? My old white led X5T beam was too blue. I sold my X5T because it was too dim. The runtime was incredible.


----------



## carrot (Apr 25, 2006)

When Quickbeam picks up a new X5, there'll probably be comparison beamshots. I haven't handled an old X5 but I can speak for my own experience with the new X5, which is bright and very white, with just a hint of blue.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 25, 2006)

*dmz* wrote: _"Are there comparison beam shots of the old leds vs the new CS leds? My old white led X5T beam was too blue. I sold my X5T because it was too dim." _

This is the _THIRD_ time *dmz* has asked for a comparison beamshot between the old and new X5 
- can't someone please help?

Just a few hints - 
There are 16 side-by-side comparison beamshots with 8 other flashlights in this thread - of which 4 are 1watt Luxeons - and the Inova X5 (newer version) is very comparable with all of the 1watt Luxeons.

I am pretty sure that the older version was noticably dimmer than that.
I had always assumed the older X5 was about the same level as the Xnova 5 - but perhaps it was closer to the brighter Xnova 8 newer version - I had also compared the new X5 with both of those lights - 
_please_ take another look at those comparison beamshots to see if it gives you a better idea of the X5's brightness?

However, it is probably best just to try an Inova X5 for yourself - 
local Target stores have a no-fuss return policy - buy a new Inova X5 from them, and if it is not satisfactory for any reason return it for a full refund (no questions asked).


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2006)

Funny that I share many of the emotions in this thread regarding the X5T. I bought a second-hand CC HAIII and have been captivated by it. I'd try to reason it out: is it the beam? No, not that powerful and it has a slightly blue tint. It comes down to a great little piece of engineering. It feels great in the hand. The fit and finish are exceptional. It fits into my jacket/blazer pockets with ease. It has a great little flood beam which I find myself using again and again (last night to put the kids' toys away in the back yard. Small enough to carry while moving toys, bright enough and enough flood to watch my step). 

I really thought I'd buy this light, play with it, then probably either lose it in a drawer or re-sell it. Instead it is an edc and I doubt I'll ever willingly let it go.


----------



## s.duff (Apr 25, 2006)

great review


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok. I bought one today. Relative to each other, the newer version has a slightly yellowish corona surrounding a slightly bluish center, while the older appears a bit purplish. When you turn on just one or the other in a room, the eyes adjust and they appear just plain white.

Interesting to note that the newer X5 has very similar color tint to the new X1, so they appear to both be using the new LEDs...

I found that the packaging at Target either has a lanyard or a sheath. Careful comparison in the store allowed me to find the two brightest, one "lanyard packaged", one "sheath packaged". I took the sheath packaged one. Some were a little bit dimmer, but none were extremely so. I also noted that the new X1's are all coming with a lanyard instead of a sheath now, so the lanyard is probably the standard for the new ones and they were using up the old sheaths in the packaging with some of the new X5's.

How about some numbers?

Older
Throw: 9.21
Overall: 8.95

Newer
Throw: 15.00
Overall: 20.00

Much brighter! I'm doing the runtime right now. We'll see how it holds up.

Doug P.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking forward to your review, Quickbeam.


----------



## C4LED (Apr 26, 2006)

Apollo said:


> Looking forward to your review, Quickbeam.


Same here. Those numbers are an appetizer.


----------



## prof (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, Doug!


----------



## unclearty (Apr 26, 2006)

I have an early X5...it is still my go-to light for the bedroom. After reading this thread, I'm gonna have to get one ot the newer versions ..soon as I make my daughters next college payment....sheesh!


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 26, 2006)

*prof* wrote: _"Thanks, Doug!"_

Yes, me too - there's a huge advantage of having Doug/Quickbeam join in on a (review) thread and bringing his numbers to the table - 
almost seems to bring some legitimacy to one's thread -
I too look forward to his review.

I've said many times in this thread, right from the first post (... until I'm blue in the face  ) 
that this newer version of the Inova X5 was about same brightness level as a typical *1watt* Lux 
even supported this with 8 side-by-side comparison beamshots against 4 "typical" good 1watt Lux lights - 
but people who have not experienced this light first-hand, just don't appear to believe me.

Doug only has to post his figures, 
and all of a sudden people now believe :bow: 
I am grateful... (and a bit jealous too




)


----------



## fieldops (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Quickbeam! Great to have you looking at it! You do a great service to all of us here on the board! :bow:


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have used this light for a week and I just like it more every day. It fits in the pocket of sweats so very nicely, and even rides nice in the back pocket next to my wallet if I carry it and the X1 together, the X1 rides in my front pocket. It is thin enough that riding next to the wallet there is not much difference in thickness or length so it is very comfortable there. I dont know how I thouht this thing was too big for what it was, I can only say it must have been some kind of optical illusion in the package. 

20 hours runtime has to be pretty close, because I have played with this thing constantly after dark for the past week and notice no noticible dimming yet. 

One thing I will recomend is something I did last night, I wiped off the threads of the cap and base and the O ring and put new Sil-glide (silicone paste) on them. The old stuff, and old being relative since I have only had it a week, seemed a bit blackish, maybe not cleaned real well of the cutting oil after the threads were cut. So I went through all my Inovas and did the same thing, with the same result.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 26, 2006)

This is probably a stupid question- do the CC HAIII X5Ts have the newer Nichia LEDs? How can one tell the difference?


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 26, 2006)

*Chronos* wrote: _"do the CC HAIII X5Ts have the newer Nichia LEDs? How can one tell the difference?"_

Can't give a definitive answer - but may be a few "hints" might help -

I don't see the Inova X5T currently listed on CountyComm.

The Nichia CS was not introduced until about March/2005 - 
so anything bought before then is very UNlikely to have Nichia CS.

A simple comparison - if the CC Inova X5T is about as bright as a good 1watt Lux - then it may have (over-driven) Nichia CS.

The Inova X5 (& X1) have claimed Type III hard anodizing on their website for quite a while now.


----------



## DaveG (Apr 26, 2006)

Chronos said:


> This is probably a stupid question- do the CC HAIII X5Ts have the newer Nichia LEDs? How can one tell the difference?


 AS far as I know the CC model has the older leds,If I remember correct,the newer leds were not out when CC was selling the HA-X5,I may be wrong, wont be the first time. I have a older X-5 a few years old,and picked up a new one at Target,did a side by side eye ball test,the Target one as the other guys have said is much brighter.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks gents. I should throw in 2 new 123s the next time I'm in Target and do a side-by-side. My beam does appear a bit blue with a yellowish corona which sounds like the newer LEDs... It may well be the older LEDs though. I was sort of hoping for a more obvious difference a la' the original X5 to the X5t.

No matter what this is definitely one of my favorite lights!


----------



## DaveG (Apr 26, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Thanks gents. I should throw in 2 new 123s the next time I'm in Target and do a side-by-side. My beam does appear a bit blue with a yellowish corona which sounds like the newer LEDs... It may well be the older LEDs though. I was sort of hoping for a more obvious difference a la' the original X5 to the X5t.
> 
> No matter what this is definitely one of my favorite lights!


 I did a side by side eye ball test with the two X-5s,was in a dark room against a white wall,beam shots style.Old vs new,hope this helps.


----------



## bullinchinashop (Apr 26, 2006)

Quickbeam said:


> Ok. I bought one today. Relative to each other, the newer version has a slightly yellowish corona surrounding a slightly bluish center, while the older appears a bit purplish. When you turn on just one or the other in a room, the eyes adjust and they appear just plain white.
> 
> Interesting to note that the newer X5 has very similar color tint to the new X1, so they appear to both be using the new LEDs...
> 
> ...



  I posted a while back that I tried one in the store and it was a lot brighter than I expected. But no one believed me


----------



## prof (Apr 26, 2006)

Actually, we believed you, but the quantified numbers make it easier to see just how much brighter.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 26, 2006)

Naah, I didn't believe him! :lolsign:

Kidding!


----------



## prof (Apr 28, 2006)

I am SO trying to resist this light. When does flasholism become simple greed?


----------



## Chronos (Apr 28, 2006)

When you realize resistance is futile?:lolsign:

Get one, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## prof (Apr 28, 2006)

cannot justify it, but still want it!

aauugghh, what have you people done to me?


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was the same way prof, I resisted it for a long time, saying it was too big, older technology and yet it trapped me when I went into Target to buy something else and my resistance was weakened by UnknownVTs excellant review. 

Now however, I am glad I did, it has become one of my top most used lights.


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 28, 2006)

*prof* wrote: _"cannot justify it, but still want it!_
_aauugghh, what have you people done to me?"_

OK....
here are some counter-points.

To me $35 is too expensive - I do know about lower prices on the web - but by the time one adds shipping it still comes to be about the same, and there's a _HUGE_ advantage buying from one's local Target where one can pick and choose, and there's a great no-fuss return policy.

With five 5mm LEDs (suspected over-driven Nichia CS) the Inova X5 _IS_ surprisingly bright - very comparable to a good 1watt Lux. _BUT_ brightness is not everything - when I turn on the light I am still surprised by how bright it is - 
but I don't really _USE_ it much - I just turn it on to marvel at....... 
why? It's too bright for most closer tasks - it might be a bit better for outdoors use like walking, but for me the Inova X5 size means I have to carry it in its holster on a belt - so no EDC for me..... YMMV.

Runtime claim of 20hours I think maybe suspect with the new LEDs - 
I got current draw of between 0.21-0.26A - this extrapolates to only about 7 hours even with 100% efficiency on typical 1500mAh CR123 batteries......

However I remain impressed with its build construction and "solid-state" look - where it seems there is almost nothing one can break......


----------



## prof (Apr 28, 2006)

It seems like it would be a good companion for my T1...but I can't think of why I NEED another light. Was thinking about a surefire (do not have any) or other incan, just for extra through, or building a hotwire (ROP probably), or saving for the hds or Peter's new light when it's available, but then target is so close, and after we move there won't be any targets nearby, and the x5 would be a great light for my office / bookbag...

:touche:


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 28, 2006)

*prof* wrote: _"...but I can't think of why I NEED another light."_

What kind of flashaholic talk is that?
... we may have to ask you to surrender your CPF membership card 

*prof* wrote: _"x5 would be a great light for my office / bookbag..."_

if pocketability is not an issue the X5 is a still a very compact light, 
and if you want a light that's near "bulletproof", and dependable under seemingly all circumstances - then the Inova X5 probably is it 
- at almost any price......


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 28, 2006)

I use it a lot outdoors around the yard, and stuck in a sweatpants pocket or tshirt pocket at night a lot around the house. 

I have found that it is not bad to carry though in a hip pocket rather than a holster, nestled in place by my wallet. It is not at all uncomfortable like that, however, I am used to carrying a folder carried the same way so it is a feeling I am used to. It is not what I carry every day that is the X1, but when going out at night I often slip it in a hip pocket to have for use.


----------



## JML (Apr 30, 2006)

The measurements of the new version of the X5T are one thing, but seeing the new light vs. the old one is another. I went into Target and compared about 6, picking the whitest and brightest (not much variation between most of them, though). All had the lanyard in the package.

Comparing the new one against the old one (several samples at home), I was very pleasantly surprised. DEFINITELY twice as bright, and sightly more white in color as noted by Quickbeam (same LED & color as the new X1). Definitely more throw (the beam of each of the new Nichias seem to be a bit narrower), but the new light is an even better flood light than before, for indoor use or walking outdoors. Don't know about the runtime, but CR123 batteries are my choice for emergency use and cold weather performance, and I would be surprised if the new X5T is very different from the old one as far as runtime goes.

If you liked the old X5T, you'll like this one even more, and if you carried the old one for any purpose you will want to replace it with the new one.

I'm surprised that Inova doesn't make any advertising claims about the improved version. The improvement is significant!


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 30, 2006)

*JML *wrote: _"The measurements of the new version of the X5T are one thing, but seeing the new light vs. the old one is another._
_Comparing the new one against the old one (several samples at home), I was very pleasantly surprised. DEFINITELY twice as bright, and sightly more white in color_
_Don't know about the runtime, but CR123 batteries are my choice for emergency use and cold weather performance, and I would be surprised if the new X5T is very different from the old one as far as runtime goes."_


Thanks for your report - the newer Inova X5 is significantly brighter - to the level of a good 1watt Lux - like you said one can see it easily.

However the runtime claim of 20hours is really suspect - I don't think it can do such a long runtime - my extrapolation calculations from a current draw of 0.21-0.26A was closer to about 6 to 7 hours.......


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 30, 2006)

*UnknownVT* wrote: _"Runtime claim of 20hours I think maybe suspect with the new LEDs - _
_I got current draw of between 0.21-0.26A - this extrapolates to only about 7 hours even with 100% efficiency on typical 1500mAh CR123 batteries......"_

For those of you waiting..... it's over.....

Doug/Quickbeam has posted his updated review of the Inova X5 on FlashlightReviews.com (linked)

There is the much requested side-by-side comparison beamshot between the newer and older X5's.

Please note his runtime results - at 6hours12min to 50% and maybe 7.5hours to less than 25% initial brightness......


----------



## JML (Apr 30, 2006)

Great review once more, Quickbeam. To me, the runtime vs. brightness equation on this light still comes out in favor of the new version, given how much brighter it is! 

Two of the old ones are in my car: one in the glove compartment for use inside the car, along with an Inova X03 for throw, and one X5 is in the trunk. I have a package of 6 extra CR123 batteries in there, for when I might need light for a long time, and they'll work far better in temperature extremes than alkalines. And another X5 is in one of my toolboxes used for close-up work with electrical tools. Old LED flashlights (unlike batteries) never die, they just get moved to other places...

But the new X5 is for selected pocket placement, when my U2 is overkill or far too bulky.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 1, 2006)

Here's my standardized Stairs "Practical" Beamshots for the Inova X5 -

Camera settings 0.6sec f/2.8 ISO100 daylight white balance - lens at 28mm equiv.

set next to Dorcy 1watt Luxeon 3x AAA and Fenix L1 v2.5


----------



## CyByte (May 1, 2006)

I need a new work light and for the love of god now I need another X5!


----------



## prof (May 1, 2006)

Is there a good way to tell the old x5t from new? At target today I was concerned about version since the ones they had in stock all had holsters.


----------



## CyByte (May 1, 2006)

I saw the same thing earlier and chickend out since target is 30 minutes away from me.


----------



## prof (May 4, 2006)

Looks like no one has any ideas how to tell them apart without comparing them side by side. 

any input would be appreciated, although I think I'll put this off a bit as I just bought a new computer...


----------



## UnknownVT (May 4, 2006)

*prof *wrote: _"Looks like no one has any ideas how to tell them apart without comparing them side by side. _
_any input would be appreciated,"_

To get a newer version - buy from a local Target.... 
it's almost a certainty that the stock they have will be new.

To be "absolutely" certain examine the packaging and get one with a lanyard (which seems to be the majority anyway).

Try it in the store - it should look "bright" even in the well lit environment and in the package......

If you're really "paranoid" - take a typical pocket 1watt Luxeon light with you and compare - if the Inova X5 seems about the same brightness level as the 1watt then it is "new" - the older version should seem pretty obviously dimmer......

Target is well known to have a no fuss return policy ........ 
if for any reason you think you got an older version (highly UNlikely - the more time passes the less likely it is.... witness the disappearance of the older Lensed Spot version of the Inova X1) take it back.


----------



## prof (May 8, 2006)

> To be "absolutely" certain examine the packaging and get one with a lanyard (which seems to be the majority anyway).



All of the ones in my local target have holsters--no lanyards at all. Otherwise I'd already have one.

Thanks however.


----------



## veleno (May 8, 2006)

prof said:


> Otherwise I'd already have one.



If for you it isn't a problem to buy on ebay, I have found two sellers who have the version with lanyard at a good price. I have ordered one, the next week it should arrive if somebody wants a confirmation...
I have bought three times without problems from this seller.


----------



## JML (May 8, 2006)

I thought I posted this last week -- it must not have gone through...

In the store, compare their X5 samples to one of their X1 samples (the reflector version). The NEW X1 has about as much output as the OLD X5. The NEW X5 has about twice as much output as the NEW X1. It's an obvious difference between the new and old X5,


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 28, 2006)

I hate you all... (Not really, but reality really messes with my flashaholism) I have been resisting getting an X5 for a long time. Now I have to get one. This thread has convinced me that I have to. I guess it's off to Target (again...). You know what's really sad? I have lots of really awesome lights. I have probably spent over $2000 on really good lights and accessories for them, not to mention all the other less mentionable lights that will never make it to my sig line. And I still am drooling over a $30 Inova X5 with 5mm LED's that I never thought I would consider buying. I LOVE my new X1, so I will probably LOVE the X5 as well...


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 28, 2006)

I was just at Target and took a look at the Inova X5, X1 and all others.

I was not impressed with the X5, especially when it's $5 more than the brighter and more "everyday use" durable Brinkman 3W, 3AA unit hanging beside it. The Brinkman has a glass lens, great color, and very useful beam. Plus, it's super grippy. 

Maybe if a car drove over the two of them, the Inova might hold up better. But I can't think of the last time I ran over my flashlight with a car.

Perhaps the Inova is too round, and will not resist rolling out into the street. :naughty:

P.S. the Inova X5 had lettering in it's tailcap rubber and a lanyard, therefore I assume it's the latest version.


----------



## UnknownVT (Sep 28, 2006)

*EngrPaul* wrote: _"P.S. the Inova X5 had lettering in it's tailcap rubber and a lanyard, therefore I assume it's the latest version."_

That would sound about right.

Enough time has passed that I would hazard to say almost any Inova X5 would the newer version sold at any vendor that has reasonably good turn around on flashlights. The lanyard is probably a very good confirmation.

The other trick is to light it up and if it seems as bright as a good single cell 1watt (take one along to compare) - then it is the newer version.


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 28, 2006)

Not sure how the Brinkman is more "every day use durable" than the Inova, I have found in my experiences very few lights to be more durable in any respect than the Inovas, especially in their size and price range.

Just goes to show why there are so many different flashlights available  .


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 28, 2006)

Lee1959 said:


> Not sure how the Brinkman is more "every day use durable" than the Inova


 
True, this depends on usage. 

If you carry a flashlight in the rain, do engine work on cars, or have problems with carpal tunnel, a smooth aluminum flashlight will end up falling out of your hands more often.

If you subject a plastic flashlight and a nylon/santopreme flashlight on concrete, they are both going to get marked up. The aluminum flashlight will probably transmit more impact shock to the internal circuitry, of the and be more likely to break a solder joint or lens.

I get to see how flashlights hold up over the years. Some inexpensive rubbery flashlights that see garage usage have been my most trusty devices...


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 29, 2006)

> I get to see how flashlights hold up over the years.


 
Interesting how some think their experiences are so much more intense than others. I went through dozens of the rubber armored and plastic flashlights while carrying one aluminum minimag over the past 30 years (obviously the Minimag was not 30 years old, but it hold up longer than any other at near 20) in various working environments ranging from body work, to automatic screw machine repair, to computer cable running.

Just goes to show how individual experiences can vary...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 24, 2007)

chuck4570 said:


> I would use this light alot more if it were easier to grasp, I have a hard time holding on to this light when usng the momentary switch.
> 
> Chuck





(I say this to everybody lately)

"Sport Tape" available at Wallyworld is a flat black cloth tape that makes cold/slippery aluminum (or UGLY lights) VERY comfortable to grip and work with!

I have it on the majority of my more used lights!


----------



## Lee1959 (Jan 24, 2007)

What I use a lot, espeically for lights that I use outside in winter is Dr. Scholls Mole skin, it is a felt material with a very sticky backing. It makes holding a metal light outside in the cold much nicer.


----------



## parnass (Jan 24, 2007)

The current, bright version of the Inova X5 is a favorite. Though not a "thrower," its flood beam is nice and smooth. It serves as a great indoor flashlight and is surely bright enough to use during nighttime walks outdoors unless you want to see out beyond 50 feet or so.

I am still using the original batteries. The 280 milliamp current consumption (measured) portends a long battery life. I am not miserly using the X5 like I tend to be with Luxeon lights which run down batteries quickly. 

I use a section cut from a bicycle inner tube on a few of my lights to make them easier to grip:







Here's a closeup photo of my Inova X5 with an inner tube grip.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 25, 2007)

That inner tube is a great idea. I vaguely remember hearing of people using tire inner tubes as extra grip and armor on flashlights once before. Thanks for reminding!


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Well like with everything else opinions vary but I really like the X5. Have bought a 
couple right off these here forums for $20 shipped and they were like brand new.
Great light IMO and if the overdriven nichia's go out Inova will repair so (no worries). On cold days out comes the G2Z w drop in. Aint flashlights grand.
BTw, which innertube fits an X5?


----------



## parnass (Jan 25, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> ...BTw, which innertube fits an X5?



I couldn't tell you the size. I asked my local bicycle shop if I could have some old, used inner tubes they had discarded in their trash. Got a nice assortment -- several different sizes and thicknesses.

I use an inner tube as a horizontal carry belt sheath for my Swiss Army Knife. I suppose you could carry a small flashlight in one, too.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 25, 2007)

*parnass* wrote: _"I couldn't tell you the size. I asked my local bicycle shop if I could have some old, used inner tubes they had discarded in their trash. Got a nice assortment -- several different sizes and thicknesses._
_I use an inner tube as a horizontal carry belt sheath for my Swiss Army Knife. I suppose you could carry a small flashlight in one, too."_

Bike inner tube for making grips is a great idea - 
and parnass is right - the best way to get some (for free) is to ask at one's local bike shop for discards



.

FWIW (as an aside) - bike inner tubes are sized normally two ways -

26 x 1 1/4

or

700 x 21

The first is in inches - ie: 26" x 1 1/4" - for our purposes igenore the first figure that's just the wheel diameter (unless you're going to have a flashlight that longer than about 81"



) - the second figure is the tire tube diameter/width - which is what we're interested in, the Inova X5 diameter is about 7/8" - so for a tight snug fit look for 7/8" or less...... this is fairly unlikely in the imperial (inch) sizes....... 
which brings us conveniently to -

The second set of sizes is (you've already guessed it) metric - that's 700mm x 21mm - again one can ignore the first figure - the second is 21mm = 0.827" ~= (6.6)/8" - this is probably the best snug fit...... BUT inner tubes are never that precise - as they are normally made to fit a range of tires - so get one that's sized to fit a 700 x 21 or 22.......

eg: a typical road/"racing" inner tube at Bike Nashbar - this fits 20-25mm - which seems about right.


----------



## pirinst (Dec 4, 2007)

*A work buddy brought one in last night....*

I use a Coast 1-CR123 luxeon every day most of the day at work (swingshift).

The Inova was "almost" as bright on the work table comparison.

We did not do a throw test side by side but I'd suspect it would have
a wider beam but probably not as far throw. 

Like the twisty/momentary combo.


----------



## Eagleout (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess I'll be the killjoy. I bought an X5 about four years ago. It was purchased just as a backup in my car and sat in the center console all this time. It probably has less than one hour of burn time on it.

After reading the glowing reports here I thought I'd take it out and see how it compares to the latest lights I've purchased. Unfortunately, only three out of the five leds light up. When I turn it on and off they all sometimes light, and sometimes they don't. Considering the low usage I was surprised to find it failing like this. I was thinking the temperatures in the car during the summer and winter may have something to do with it. I don't know.

To make things worse I shot off two emails to Inova and have yet to get a response from them.

I hope the newer versions are more robust since servicing may be a problem.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2007)

After all this time I still haven't pulled the trigger on an X5. My buddy has one and I like it. I just keep finding other things to spend my meager budget on...


----------

